# Redes Snubber



## Jairo (Mar 21, 2007)

Hola a todos
Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar acerca de diseño de las redes snubber que xisten, es decir algo de teoria de diseño de las redes, aplicaciones y todo eso con ejemplos porque en algo que tengo no entiendo muy bien

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 29, 2007)

Un ejemplo es el de la RC que se pone en paralelo a un tiristor (SCR o triac) para evitar que se dispare espontáneamente. Todo tiristor tiene entre sus especificaciones un dV/dt, que no debe ser excedido por el votaje aplicado entre sus terminales. Si la variación de voltaje supera dicha tasa, el SCR dispara (entra  en conducción) espontáneamente, normalmente de forma indeseada, con consecuencias indeseadas también. El remedio consiste en poner entre sus terminales principales (por los que pasa la corriente de carga)  una red RC en paralelo. La constante de tiempo de la red RC debe ser tal que la tasa de subida de la tensión no supere el valor especificado por el fabricante. Otro snubber para tiristores se pone en serie para que no supere el dI/dt especificado.

Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 29, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/

Snubber Wiki

Red Snubber

Despreciando inductancias parasitas

Snubber networks

etc...

Si existe una poderosa herramienta de búsuqeda de información como el internet....  porque nadie la utiliza?

Saludos


----------

